# Early Morning Birdsong Chorus



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

One thing I found strange but beautiful when I was over in March working on my house in Ventas del Carrizal, was that 3 O'clock in the morning there was an incredible noise of birds singing in the trees near the house many of which I believe were parrots.

I got used to it but found it strange as it was not going to be light for over 3 hours, but it sounded like a Dawn chorus.

Daftly by the time the light was breaking through they were hardly to be heard.

and it wasn't a case of them making the noise before the heat of the day in March!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Parrots ??? Are you sure? There are no native parrots in Spain, though there are green parakeets in some of the cities.

Are you in the campo or the town? Sometimes street lights can fool them into singing at night. 

Spotless starlings can make some very strange sounds and often imitate other birds.

We get an amazing dawn chorus where I live, lots of goldfinches and linnets, but it soon gets drowned out by cockerels and then the dogs start barking ... quite a din.

We have some very active owls too, tawny (carabós) and barn owls (lechuzas), I love to hear them.


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

Well they sound a bit like it.
But it was the time of day or more night that surprised me. 3 in the morning and no one could have said that it was nearly dawn!!
It was amazing! Sounds that we just don't hear in UK.
I just rolled over after the first day and went back to sleep.
And Yep the Ruddy dogs!! One Starts then they all join in.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Merseybob said:


> Well they sound a bit like it.
> But it was the time of day or more night that surprised me. 3 in the morning and no one could have said that it was nearly dawn!!
> It was amazing! Sounds that we just don't hear in UK.
> I just rolled over after the first day and went back to sleep.
> And Yep the Ruddy dogs!! One Starts then they all join in.


The first year here we heard these intermittent screeching sounds coming from a nearby well, which went on all through the night. We thought there might be some sort of bird nesting in there, so I recorded the sound and emailed it to an ornithologist friend. He was completely baffled.

It turned out to be frogs ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Merseybob said:


> One thing I found strange but beautiful when I was over in March working on my house in Ventas del Carrizal, was that 3 O'clock in the morning there was an incredible noise of birds singing in the trees near the house many of which I believe were parrots.


Strange but beautiful!! 
At 3 o' clock in the morning there's a lot that can be strange, but not very much that's beautiful IMHO.
I wouldn't be very interested in finding out the type of bird, as much as how to get RID of them!!


----------

